# Xenforo has a better Preview mode



## JenniferMurphy (Yesterday at 5:23 PM)

I was just over on the SpeakEV Forum. It also useds Xenforo. Their implementation displays the Preview in a separate window so I can see the Preview and still continue working on the post. This is a lot more helpful than the MrExcel implementation where I can only have one or the other open.


----------

